# What? Black nose turning somewhat pink :/



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You need puppy nose paint 

I don't think you can fix a golden nose that wants to turn pink. Sometimes called snownose. The nose of some of our goldens tend to turn pink as they age it might also darken up when the weather gets warmer. I don't think it has anything to do as what kind of bowls they eat or drink out of, my guys use glass bowls. Chester our 3 1/2 year old has a much pinker tint to his nose than our 1 1/2 year old Murphy.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey! If you search "snow nose" you'll find a lot of threads on this topic. Dogs can either get this coloration due to age, bad pigment or winter weather. Not sure where in CA you are but the nose could turn black again in the summer. 

As for us, cosmo has bad pigmentation so his nose has been pink since 4 months old - we just give it extra kisses and have learned to be ok with it.

And no, there isn't really anything that has been shown to work in terms of food bowls or supplements to get that nose to return to black.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Dogs can either get this coloration due to age, bad pigment or winter weather. Not sure where in CA you are but the nose could turn black again in the summer.


Seconds this. 

Other than that - our past goldens all had pinkish noses. They did not lose the pigment completely as I've seen with other dogs, but after they got past age 3, the black button nose was gone. 

I have my guy on salmon oil in hopes that will stall or stop any "pigment fail", but even if it happens... it's not actually so bad and you do get used to the lighter noses. 

They all had metal water bowls and ate out of glass cereal bowls. So plastic did not have anything to do with it. Unless of course it was plastic from the the distilled water bottles.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Last winter (his first) Hank's nose was pink then turned back to black in the summer. This winter the same. He eats/drinks out of stainless bowls.

My understanding it has more to do with sunlight than temp. Shorter days in winter vs longer days in summer. There are many thoughts on the issue.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milos nose started turning pink when the weather was cold and we weren't outside as much. Since he has had his THR he is never outside and has almost a completely pink nose. I think once the warm weather comes back and we are outside more the sun will darken it up.

And at first I was very upset with his pink nose but I've grown to love it. I was upset when he got a black spot on his tongue too!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's nose turns "pink-ish" every winter, then goes back to black in the summer.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm so glad this forum taught me about snow nose or I'd have thought I was nuts!! dark to light, light to dark and over again!


----------

